# MTB-Kleidung für Winter / Kalte Jahreszeit



## homer092 (2. Dezember 2016)

Hallo,
ich habe das Fahrrad bisher im Winter meist stehen gelassen oder mich in Ausnahmen mit "normaler" Kleidung gequält.
Nun würde ich mir gerne Kleidung für den Winter kaufen.
Ich will auf jeden Fall die Wege zur Arbeit (~30min) fahren, und gelegentlich kleine Touren wenn es nicht gerade regnet / schneit.

Ich habe mir folgende Hosen rausgesucht nach meiner Recherche:
https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B01BPKCZWY/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B01BPKFRNS/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Taugen diese bzw. eine von diesen Hosen was? Vor allem sind diese warm genug auch für den Winter? Auf einer Seite wurden diese empfohlen, bei Amazon steht aber in einer Tabelle, dass diese nicht wind und wasserfest sind.

Würde mich über TIpps freuen 

Vielen Dank dafür!


----------



## _Olli (2. Dezember 2016)

kommt ganz drauf an wie kälte empfindlich du bist. ob du die nur als drunter hose willst... 

und ob wind/wasserabweisend.. guck beim hersteller. die angaben sollten stimmen


https://www.bike24.de/p1173168.html hier steht es ist nur in den knien 
https://www.bruegelmann.de/gore-bike-wear-power-30-thermo-bibtights-men-black-497522.html  knie und gesäß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (2. Dezember 2016)

Sind beides Thermo Hosen ,von daher sollten sie schon warm halten und mit Gore Bike Wear macht man nix verkehrt ..Ich persönlich würde zur  Power 3.0 greifen


----------



## Grossvater (2. Dezember 2016)

So ne lange thermobib gehört n.m.V. zur Grundausstattung. Alles weitere musst du dann mal ausprobieren - am besten Zwiebeltaktik.
Hängt i.W. von der Tourdauer, deiner Kälteresistenz u natürlich von der Temperatur selbst ab.
Über die lange Träger Hose hab ich allermeist ne Short drüber. Oder wenns nass ist eben ne Regenhose.
Unter null hat sichs dann logischerweise eh mit Nass, dafür wirds an den Knien kritisch.
Dafür hab ich dann sowas - gibts für wenig Geld
https://www.amazon.de/Chillout-Oxford-Motorrad-Kniewärmer/dp/B00JGEG70I
Einfach drüber. Je nach Ausführung kannste evtl. auch Protektoren nehmen wenn vorhanden.
Wirds noch kälter , Socken noch gegen Kniestrümpfe ersetzen.bleiben die Unterschenkel geschmeidig.
Damit komm ich dann schon recht weit was Kälte anbelangt.
Unter -10 war ich dann auch schon mal mit ner alten Skihose unterwegs.

Begrenzt wird das ganze bei mir eh durch die eisigen Latschen. Da such ich aber noch das Optimum.

Oben rum wird einfach geschichtet, was halt an bikeklamotten so verfügbar ist. Spezielle Jacke gibt's da nicht bei mir.


----------



## Baxter75 (2. Dezember 2016)

Grossvater schrieb:


> So ne lange thermobib gehört n.m.V. zur Grundausstattung. Alles weitere musst du dann mal ausprobieren - am besten Zwiebeltaktik.
> Hängt i.W. von der Tourdauer, deiner Kälteresistenz u natürlich von der Temperatur selbst ab.
> Über die lange Träger Hose hab ich allermeist ne Short drüber. Oder wenns nass ist eben ne Regenhose.
> Unter null hat sichs dann logischerweise eh mit Nass, dafür wirds an den Knien kritisch.
> ...



So mache ich es auch mit ner Short bzw kurze Regenhose drüber ..allerdings auffem RR ..da ich fürs MTB die Endura MT500 Spray habe und da drunter je nach Temperatur ne kurze Sommer Bib oder ne 3/4 Thermo bib drunter ziehe


----------



## Grossvater (2. Dezember 2016)

Endura MT500 - bestimmt auch guter Tip.
Sowas hab seit einiger Zeit auch aufm Radar.
Aber ich hab mich total auf die Norrona Fjora flex pants eingeschossen. Leider gibt's da aktuell nur noch Restposten in Größen die nicht passen.
Jetzt wart ich einfach mal bis sich die Versender neu eingedeckt haben und irgendeiner mal nen gescheiten Preis macht 
Hab ja Zeit - und solang wird gefahren was da ist.


----------



## xTr3Me (9. September 2017)

Funktioniert das mit einer Thermobib und Short plus Knieschoner drüber?

Bin aktuell eigentlich auf der Suche nach einem Nachfolger für meine lange Gore Hose. Die ist mir zu weit geworden und rutscht ständig... eine Lösung bei der man trotzdem Knieschoner tragen kann wäre super.


----------



## IndianaWalross (9. September 2017)

Wir finden eigentlich die allermeisten Gore Sachen auch super - bei Winterbibs schwören wir aber inzwischen auf Castelli (z.B. Meno Wind). Die Polare gibt's auch öfters für um die 130€ und soll die Wärmste / Beste sein.


----------



## frecherxbengel (12. September 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

vielleicht kann mir jemand weiter helfen. Ich sucher Erfahrungen mit beheizbaren Socken.

Ich habe aktuell ein Paar von Lenz in der engen Auswahl:
https://www.amazon.de/Lenz-heat-soc...2&tag=preisvergleich_de_organic-21&th=1&psc=1

Kein Schnäppchen, deshalb würde ich gerne wissen ob die was taugen.

Vielen Dank schon einmal im Vorraus

Grüße Ralf


----------



## Baxter75 (13. September 2017)

frecherxbengel schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> vielleicht kann mir jemand weiter helfen. Ich sucher Erfahrungen mit beheizbaren Socken.
> 
> ...




Wie lang sind deine Touren die du fährst ?  Ich zb habe in meinen 5/10 Impact High Sealskinz Socken an ,die halten locker für mehrere std die Füsse warm ... Für den Preis der beheizbaren Socken ,lohnt es sich bald eher ,gescheite Schuhe zu kaufen


----------



## IndianaWalross (19. September 2017)

Da stimme ich Baxter75 zu - überleg dir gut ob da nicht gute Winterschuhe mit Windstopper und Goretex mehr bringen. 
Wenn es nur kalt, aber nicht nass (Schnee) ist, kann man auch gut gescheite Sommer- oder Übergangsschuhe mit anständigen Merino(oder Merino-Misch) Socken + Thermoüberziehern kombinieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frecherxbengel (19. September 2017)

Hi Ihr 2, Braxer75 & IndianaWalross,
Danke für Eure Antworten.
Was möchte ich damit machen: 
Auf jeden Fall den Arbeitsweg mit dem Rad (30min) bis -10°C  (30min ist nicht die Welt das bekommt man sicher hin)
Transit zur Wochenendbeziehung 100km -> 4h Fahrzeit   bis zu welcher Temperatur ich das schaffe muss ich mal schauen bis 3°C geht das auf jeden Fall.  Mit der Zeit gibts da gerne kalte Füße da der Schweiß kalt wird.

Winterradschuhe sind vorhanden, sowie Neoprenüberschuhe.

Desweiteren sollten die Socken folgende Einsatzzwecke haben:
Alpin Skifahren, Tourenski gehen, sowie Bergsteigen.  

Die flexible Einsatzmöglichkeiten sind mein Argument für die Socken. 
Beheizbare Einlegesohlen machen kein Sinn da diese fest in den Skischuhen installiert werden müssen.

Hätte gerne mal ein Statement von jemandem der solche Socken in Gebrauch hat und ob er sie wieder kaufen würde.

sportliche Grüße
Ralf

p.s. freue mich schon auf den Winterpokal


----------



## ForG (22. September 2017)

Hi,
ich fahre die Vaude Virt II im Herbst und Winter - bei jedem Wetter. Drunter ne kurze Bib.
Der grüne Teil der Hose ist komplett wasserdicht, der schwarze wird irgendwann mal nass. Bisher war mir noch nie kalt, Tourendauer i.d.R. 5h.
Die Hose wird teilweise für 90€ verkauft (komplett in schwarz).
Habe mir noch eine 2te gekauft.


----------



## Baitman (28. September 2017)

Die Virt nur unbedingt Probetragen. Mir hat sie gar nicht gepasst. Der Übergang bzw das zusammennähen von gelb zu schwarz ist sehr eng. Das hat mir richtig eingeschnitten...


----------



## FocusFlo (28. September 2017)

Hallo ich Klinke mich mal mit ein, bin die letzten Jahre im „zwiebelprinzip“ durch die kalte Jahreszeit (bis ca -15 C) geradelt und bin für diesen Winter auf der Suche nach einer neuen Jacke.
Jetzt zu meiner Frage, wer hat Erfahrung mit primaloft Jacken
Z.b.
https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=236870;menu=1000,18,64;page=2
Und der zugehörigen Hose mit primaloft-Einsätzen.
Kann man solche Teile für Temperaturen unter 0 verwenden oder neigen die Teile zu schwitzigem Klima?


----------



## IndianaWalross (28. September 2017)

Ich trag ne Vaude Primaloft Shorts über ner Winterbib bei 0°C und weniger. Schwitze schon, aber das tu ich auch ohne die Primaloft drüber in genau dem selben Maße.


----------



## ForG (29. September 2017)

Baitman schrieb:


> Die Virt nur unbedingt Probetragen. Mir hat sie gar nicht gepasst. Der Übergang bzw das zusammennähen von gelb zu schwarz ist sehr eng. Das hat mir richtig eingeschnitten...


Bei mir kein Problem. Aber der Schnitt ist halt eher eng.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IndianaWalross (11. Oktober 2017)

Eher eng heisst was genau bei der Virt? Ich hab ne Minaki shorts in L wegen meinem dicken Poppes (71kg wieg ich zur Zeit leider) und da krieg ich eben noch bequem ne Bib drunter. Oberschenkel kann ich auch noch ganz gut bewegen. Geht beim Pedalieren gerade eben übers Knie.

Der Knackpunkt: ich bin nur 1,62m "groß". Wird die Virt dann 30cm zu lang oder wat?  Gibt es nämlich ab nächste Woche im Angebot, und eine lange Herbst/Winterhose für über die kurze bzw. 3/4 Bib suche ich noch nebenbei. Eilt aber nicht.


----------



## ForG (11. Oktober 2017)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Eher eng heisst was genau bei der Virt? Ich hab ne Minaki shorts in L wegen meinem dicken Poppes (71kg wieg ich zur Zeit leider) und da krieg ich eben noch bequem ne Bib drunter. Oberschenkel kann ich auch noch ganz gut bewegen. Geht beim Pedalieren gerade eben übers Knie.
> 
> Der Knackpunkt: ich bin nur 1,62m "groß". Wird die Virt dann 30cm zu lang oder wat?  Gibt es nämlich ab nächste Woche im Angebot, und eine lange Herbst/Winterhose für über die kurze bzw. 3/4 Bib suche ich noch nebenbei. Eilt aber nicht.


Naja, ich bin 188 und trage L. Die Länge ist dabei perfekt (SL 92).


----------



## IndianaWalross (11. Oktober 2017)

Verdammt, das könnte lang werden. Egal werd ich dann ja sehen... danke für die Info.


----------



## ForG (11. Oktober 2017)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Verdammt, das könnte lang werden. Egal werd ich dann ja sehen... danke für die Info.


Die Innenbeinlänge der Hose beträgt etwa 75cm. Vielleicht hilft Dir das bei der Entscheidung.
Vielleicht passt auch M, im Bauchbereich hat die Hose 2 Klettverschlüsse zum Einstellen.


----------



## IndianaWalross (11. Oktober 2017)

Hm also 75cm könnte klappen, meine SL ist genau 75cm und ein paar Zentimeter zuviel sind jetzt mit Schuhen dann nicht schlimm, nur bei 20cm und mehr wird es dann blödsinnig. danke nochmal fürs Nachmessen


----------



## IndianaWalross (28. Oktober 2017)

Danke nochmal für die Infos. Hab mich letztlich für die Vaude Qimsa Herren in M entschieden. Passt.


----------



## xTr3Me (29. Oktober 2017)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Danke nochmal für die Infos. Hab mich letztlich für die Vaude Qimsa Herren in M entschieden. Passt.


Kannst du bei Zeiten ein paar Worte zu der Hose schreiben? Zb ob sie rutscht wäre interessant.


----------



## IndianaWalross (29. Oktober 2017)

Sobald ich sie mal im Einsatz getragen hab (könnte Motag schon der Fall sein) kann ich das gerne machen. 

In M sitzt sie auf 1,62m bei 72kg mit SL 75 jedenfalls eng aber eben noch so, dass sie nix abschnürt, und man sich gut auf dem Cyclocrosser bewegen kann. Habe ziemlich kräftige Waden und Oberschenkel. Die Beine sind von der Länge schonmal exakt passend, nix lappt 20cm über oder so. Am Oberschenkel sind es vielleicht 3cm zuviel, das passt aber ganz gut für die Radbewegungen. 
An den Waden sitzt sie schön eng, genau so wie ich mir das vorgestellt hatte. Obenrum muss ich den Klett natürlich fast komplett offen lassen. Was mir anfangs etwas Sorgen bereitet hatte, war die fette Naht im Schritt, die ich dann mit kurzer Bib drunter auf dem Rad bei 10 Minuten Testhocken im Flur auf dem Cyclocrosser nicht weiter bemerkt hatte. Meine kurze Bib mit dickem Langstreckenpolster (Craft Glow) passt übrigens gerade noch so drunter und bewegen geht auch noch.
2 Bilder vorab sind in meinem Album...


----------



## baloo (31. Oktober 2017)

was meint ihr zu solchen (halb) Winterschuhen, wie den Northwave Raptor TH ?Sinnvoll oder doch eher die hoch geschnittenen Winterschuhe Raptor GTX ?


----------



## ForG (31. Oktober 2017)

baloo schrieb:


> was meint ihr zu solchen (halb) Winterschuhen, wie den Northwave Raptor TH ?Sinnvoll oder doch eher die hoch geschnittenen Winterschuhe Raptor GTX ?


Ich hatte mir die Raptor Artik GTX zugelegt, hatte sie mit Gutschein für knapp 170€ bekommen (run21.com).
Leider waren sie nicht wasserdicht, so dass ich sie zurückgeschickt habe. Austausch war nicht möglich, da ausverkauft.
Heute habe ich sie dann bei Bike-Discount.de mit 20% Rabatt (199€, nur heute) erneut gekauft. Hoffe auf Besserung, ich bin da wohl nicht der einzige, der austauschen musste (ähnliche Schuhe sind wohl auch betroffen, irgendwann passts wohl).

Grösse 47 (wie Shimano)
Passform gut, mittel bis breit
Schließsystem sehr gut
Anpassbarkeit gut
Gehen gut
Pedalieren sehr gut
An- / Ausziehen befriedigend
Abschluss zum Bein zu locker (bei schlanken Fesseln)
Wasserdichtigkeit s.o.
Wärmeleistung: vermutlich sehr gut, Info folgt (fahrbar ab Herbst, ca. 10°C)
Preis / Leistung wenn dicht i.O.
Nachteil: keine SPD-Abdeckung, d.h. mit Flats nur bedingt fahrbar

Ich habe vorher diverse andere Schuhe probiert:
Vorgängermodelle von NW - etwas zu locker am Fuss
Mavic Crossmax SL Pro- viel zu locker am Fuss, gar nicht gescheit  fixierbar
Shimano SH-MW7 - super Schuh, aber innen drückte eine Kante auf meinen Knöchel (also mein Problem)

Ich bin ca. 6.000km mit dem Shimano SH-XM9 MTB Touring Schuh gefahren (Sommer wie Winter, meist Modder, jetzt 140€ bei BD!!!). Super Schuh, einziger Nachteil: oben läuft Wasser durch den Schaft rein, und da er wasserdicht ist, bleibts halt drin, d.h. anhalten, auskippen (Abhilfe evtl. Stulpe von GripGrap oder ein Stück Fahrradschlauch).
Ausserdem fahre ich jetzt zusätzlich RR, das passt dann vom Platz her nicht so.
Bei trockenem Wetter rocke ich den jetzt noch komplett runter. Vielleicht hole ich ihn nochmal...treuer Begleiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dimor (31. Oktober 2017)

Ich fahre mit Sommer Bib. Bis ca. 0 °C mit locker sitzende Polyestervlieshose aus dem Laufsportbereich von Decathlon drüber. Wenns noch kälter wird, kommt zusätzlich eine wärmende Tight drunter. Die Ausrüstung kann ich auch zum Wandern und Skifahren einsetzen. Kostet auch weniger  Die Kombi ist mittlerweile seit 6 Jahren im Einsatz und ist nicht kaputt zu kriegen.


----------

